

Linux Mint 13 featuring Cinnamon to seduce its users by enhanced user interfaces - LinuxStall
http://www.linuxstall.com/linux-mint-13-featuring-cinnamon-for-enhanced-user-interfaces/

======
traxtech
The distribution fragmentation, then the DE fragmentation, then the Gnome
fragmentation. As a user, I applaude diversity. As a developer, I wonder...
what's next ?

